# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Praiano

## LindaP

We are staying here for 3 nights, then on to Capri...and Paris!!!! Has anyone stayed here? Never been to the Amalfi, so it should be great....any resto suggestions welcome! Thanks, Linda

----------


## nnoska

hi linda, at the foot of the steps of the main church in amalfi is a great rest. have a great time and safe travels

----------


## MIke R

we stayed not far ( a few miles)  in Sorrento and ate here  http://www.parrucchiano.com/en/home.php
it was a very good meal in a very nice setting

----------


## GramChop

not sure how close in proximity, but a resto called 'cumpo cosimo' in ravello just at the base of villa cimbrone (http://www.villacimbrone.com/en/) is absolutely divine.  i can't even tell you how wonderful it was because there are no words!  the food....exquisite; the service...by 'cumpa' (grandma), herself; the price.....far too low for such an unforgettable meal.

-enjoy!

----------

